# A nightmare comes true!!!



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

This is how it goes. I'm ok touching all sorts of worms, and I even touch pinkie mice. But, I HATE bugs that fly and jump. Can't stand them at all. 

That being said... I just spilled one of those crickets containers from Petco IN MY BEDROOM!!!!!!  

I know, should just had put the crickets in their bowls in the kitchen, and then brought the bowl to the bedroom... But I'm brain dead today and it happened. 

I stepped on as many as I could and then I used the vacuum to get some more during my cricket-watch. I might have missed a few. If I did, will they die? Or will they jump around, grow up and hide inside my shoes and between my sheets? Are they gonna jump inside my nostril when I'm sleeping???!!! :shock: 

Mainly, has this ever happened to someone else, and how long after this nightmare you were still finding live crickets in your house? 

I'm never buying live crickets again. Spoiled piggies will have to be happy with the canned ones. 

I might move out and call the exterminator.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I've had crickets escape before lol Every time they found a spot I couldn't get at and decided they'd sing non stop for months haha


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

OMG jumping/flying insects are the WORST.

Ahhasdlfjasfd I can't even imagine it. It makes me shudder.

My sister once got a giant cricket the size of a friggin' baseball on her bathrobe once... *shudder* after that I can't deal with crickets anymore x_x

I'd call the exterminator asdlkfjalsdkf


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

OMG I had to take a shower, I could feel them jumping on me!!  

I just got a couple more with the vacuum. Boyfriend thinks it's funny, he likes the crickets. What a weirdo. :? I'm moving out of this room at least for tonight. OMG.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry! But I read this to my hubby & he said that "Most crickets are trained to kill before they leave the hatchery"

I am really going to miss your posts.  

On a side note, please let your boyfriend know that I'm available to take in both Col. Mustard & Pete. 

:twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

See, if it weren't for you guys I'd still be freaking out all nervous (I'm still freaking out but at least I'm laughing now lol) :lol: 

I've moved to the livingroom for now. 

All this makes me wonder, where is MissC??!! :?:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I've been wondering the same, I haven't seen MissC on here forever. I bet she's playing with Sumo and not sharing the pics lol


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I just went upstairs to check on the girls... There was a cricket on my bed! :shock: 

I'm Looking for some all natural, safe for pets insecticide. If anyone has any suggestion, i will be glad to hear it.


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

Build a trap? Get a small glass jar or plate and fill it will either molasses, thick maple syrup or honey so they get stuck.
Or you could put cat food and some veggies in a jar. In the morning, just put the cap on it to trap them in.


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

:shock: 

Reasons why I only get mealies and they live in a sealed plastic container within a large plastic "critter keeper"

That is my worst nightmare come to life. 

Move, imo :lol:


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

sadly you're probably just going to have to give it time, just start keeping a fly swatter handy, we have live crickets for my beardies and we find them around the house all the time and we dont even know HOW they get loose.. we have them in a small tank with a lid, i swear they are escape artists! haha :lol: when i see one, i just yell RYANNNNNN CRICKET and he comes and snatches it up, we usually just let them loose in the yard once they get loose. i figure they are dirty at that point and dont want to feed them to the beardies :roll: but i may just be a worry wart. :lol:


----------

